# What do you all use for DPM building interiors



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

I have been working on my N scale layout and am about to start installing lighting in my buildings. Seven of my buildings are DPM buildings. With that being said, what do you all use for interiors or do you just leave them empty? When I am at my work bench the store fronts are pretty close to eye level for me so they look particularly empty. 

Have any of you purchased any of the interior kits from this website? 
http://www.lcoriginals.com/dpm.htm

They don't have online checkout. It's like an old mail order form. Are they still selling these interiors? When I bought my buildings, I bought the Scenic Ridge building set. The numbers do not match the numbers on that website. Are they the same and just shortened. If they are not, how do you tell which go to what buildings.


----------



## Charewill50 (Feb 6, 2012)

*DPM Interiors*

Yes, They are still available. To find the correct DPM item numbers, just go to the Woodland Scenics site and search the DPM section and compare your pictures with the correct DPM item number. The kits are the same but have different building numbers when sold individually.


----------

